# Nova Scotia Community Identified Visa Stream questions.



## fuzzbottle (Dec 18, 2010)

If accepted on this visa stream does anyone know how soon you can obtain a work permit?. i would also like to know what schooling/colledge options would then be available to my 16 year old daughter. Thanks.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

fuzzbottle said:


> If accepted on this visa stream does anyone know how soon you can obtain a work permit?. i would also like to know what schooling/colledge options would then be available to my 16 year old daughter. Thanks.


Having looked at this it would appear to be part of the NS provincial nominee program (PNP). Acceptance in a PNP program does not come with access to a work permit. 

You will need to find an employer, get the employer to apply for an LMO and (with a positive LMO) apply for the work permit.


----------

